# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 17.2.2006

## Rattivaunu

Perjantaina 17.2.2006 olin jälleen kerran "oma itseni" ja kuvasin raitiovaunuja. Osa kuvista oli mahdollista ottaa vain tärkeiden apulaisten myötävaikutuksella. Lämmin kiitos heille siitä! Itse kuvasto on täällä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kiitokset hienosta kuvapläjäyksestä.
Onpas tuossa 12:ssa SISUkkaat telit!   :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Hm, sitä ollaan oltu kuvaamassa _välipalan_ mallikappaletta?  :Wink:

----------


## JE

Kiitokset kuvista minunkin puolestani. Vaunua 12 pitäisi muistaa kuvata nyt kun se vielä kiiltää kunnolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kiitokset kuvista minunkin puolestani. Vaunua 12 pitäisi muistaa kuvata nyt kun se vielä kiiltää kunnolla.


Minä puolestani kiitän heitä, jotka pesivät vaunun puhtaaksi ko. kuvaustapahtumaa varten.   :Smile:

----------


## JE

Sitä juuri vähän mietinkin että oliko vaunu saanut pesua.

----------


## Koala

> Hm, sitä ollaan oltu kuvaamassa _välipalan_ mallikappaletta?


Ihan maistuvalta välipalaltahan tuo näyttää, odotan innolla näkeväni ensimmäisen oikean snackin liikenteessä, milloin sitten tapahtuukaan...  8)

----------


## JE

Tietääkö kukaan muuten vieläkään, mikä vaunu saa snackinsa ensimmäisenä?

----------

